# Petflow.com Coupon



## admin

​
Hey everyone, Hope you are all doing well. We want to share with you details about a one-time exclusive offer from one of our sponsors: Petflow.com. 

PetFlow.com carries almost 150 brands of pet food, treats and supplies including some of the highest quality brands that are not available locally. To top it off, they will send your purchase directly to your door with FedEx. 

Petflow.com wants to give all of our Dogfoodchat.com family a one-time discount of $10 off the total amount of your purchase. It's simple and quick to order from their site. Just go and select the product(s) for your beautiful furball via this link: PETFLOW.COM ORDER FROM DOGFOODCHAT COMMUNITY. 

When you arrive on the "check-out" screen, enter the following coupon code: *PETGUIDE10 * 

That's it. 

Give us your feedback as to what you've purchased as this may help us work together with Petflow.com to put together future deals for our wonderful Dogfoodchat.com community! 

Additional Details:

$10 coupon = PETGUIDE10 - This coupon code is only good for your first auto-delivery of $40+. Orders will ship for free if the product total is$49+ after the coupon is applied.  
- PetFlow.com delivers dog and cat food nationwide on a schedule you choose. 
 - No more last minute trips to the pet store, or breaking your back carrying heavy bags of food. 
 - PetFlow.com allows you to easily set up scheduled deliveries anywhere between 2-16 weeks so you never have to worry about ordering food again. 
- They only ship to the Continental U.S. (do not ship to Alaska or Hawaii) 
 - Orders are 100% guaranteed 

If you need details about shipping, you can find them here: PetFlow | Shipping


----------

